# KW Stud Diode install help needed



## Togatown (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm in the process of replacing the old whistle rectifier disc with a new stud diode. I have removed the rectifier disk but cannot understand what wire needs to be soldered onto the new diode lug? There is a wire going up to the whistle controller and wrapping around the bracket.

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

This link might help. http://www.tranz4mr.com/KW_Page.html


----------



## Togatown (Nov 29, 2013)

sjm9911 said:


> This link might help. http://www.tranz4mr.com/KW_Page.html


sjm9911 - It absolutely does help! The instruction sheet I was looking at, made it sound like you had to unsolder a wire and attach it to the diode. 

Thank you very much for your assistance!

Dave


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

There should be a wire connected to one side of the old rectifier. That wire needs to be soldered to the stem of the new stud diode.


----------



## Togatown (Nov 29, 2013)

BigAl56 said:


> There should be a wire connected to one side of the old rectifier. That wire needs to be soldered to the stem of the new stud diode.


Al- That is what confused me in the first place. The rectifier disk comes right off and there is no wire soldered onto it. The fabric coated wire wraps around the bracket and is soldered on the arm under the top plates. See photo. The instructions referenced in the previous post seem to make more sense to me.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

I opened mine up to be sure as I usually work with the ZW and that has a wire. Instead of a wire my KW has a brass arm on the inside that attaches to the anode of the disk. This wiper needs to connect to the post of the new rectifier.
The shell of the rectifier is the cathode and that connects through it's body to the resistor wire of the metal mounting bracket.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Good to actually know, was doubting the site I linked I posted a link because I don't have one and never opened one up. The link also has other transformers and the info on repair and pictures are really good


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

The rectifier disc connect two plates one have to be connected to the cathode. I think is the one that connect the resistance.
worst case scenario the whistle will not work but the horn will do.
So reconnect the opposite.

Andre.


----------



## Togatown (Nov 29, 2013)

BigAl56 said:


> Instead of a wire my KW has a brass arm on the inside that attaches to the anode of the disk. This wiper needs to connect to the post of the new rectifier.
> The shell of the rectifier is the cathode and that connects through it's body to the resistor wire of the metal mounting bracket.


Yes, that appears be it. I did notice that I have a 16 amp diode and it appears to indicate you should use a 40 amp.

Thanks again to all for your help!


----------

